# madone 6.5 ssl ordered today



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

I finally did the deed today and ordered a madone 6.5ssl today in black carbon pearl. It should be here sometime next week,they actually had my size already in stock in the color I wanted. I thought seriously about project 1 paint but could not get the right color combination I liked better than just the stock pearl carbon black. It is a 62cm frame so it will look big to some of you. I am 6 foot 3. I will post pictures sometime late next week when my work scheule allows(long work week next week). Any guesses to total bike weight? Based on the weight of 14.5lbs for a 56cm Madone 6.9ssl I have read I will guess about 15.85 to 16lbs based on component differences and larger frame. 16.25lbs at most. 


I currently ride a Trek 5200. I will let you guys know my impressions versus the 5200 once I do a couple of climbing rides the week after. It figures, new bike comes during my long work week but after next friday I only work 2 days in the next 7 days so I will get a lot of riding time.

I dont mean to sound like I am bragging about my new bike, I am just excited about getting it. I live in a very rural area with little or no other bikers other than my wife that I can vent my excitement to. People at work dont understand and just look at me like I am crazy. see you later


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

Awesome choice on a bike there! We're trek fans here, so don't worry about sounding like you're bragging. Can't wait to read your impressions of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

Appreciate it, I will post back by next weekend.


----------



## Damon64 (Sep 24, 2005)

I know the feeling! It's pretty exciting getting a new bike. Just like a kid waiting for Christmas. I'll look for your impressions on the ride. Congrats!


----------



## BizkitShooter (Dec 26, 2005)

Awesome!! A new ride is always a reason to celebrate. I am considering an upgrade from my beloved 5200 to a 6.5SSL too. Please be sure to write a review for us.

Congratulations!


----------

